# Creating interface lagg0 yet problems with wpi0.



## sossego (Mar 7, 2013)

In creating devices wlan0 and wlan1 with parent interfaces of wpi0 and run0 respectively, wlan0 will not keep the assigned BSSID when mode 11a is chosen. I'd like to have both interfaces running even if the BSSID is the same.

dhclient will work with run0/wlan1 but not with wpi0/wlan0.


----------

